# Fierce competitor Tony Khan announces "Buy In" for this Friday's Rampage to air on YouTube at 9pm



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Would it effect anything? People will just have smackdown on the tv and AEW on their phone/lap top.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bubbly2 said:


> Would it effect anything? People will just have smackdown on the tv and AEW on their phone/lap top.


No but if the Livestream of the Buy In gets low views it will be clowned. So it's ballsy to put himself in aim to catch jokes. Because Dark certainly doesn't do great live streams


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Those cards look awful, or I might have misread it. Ruby Soho vs. the Candlestick Maker? Vince must be trembling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOLY SHIT, Danielson vs. Minoru Suzuki on the Rampage buy-in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448020810954911750


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The buy in will be better than rampage? Bobby Fish vs Lee Moriarty and Brian Danielson vs Suzuki.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

What exactly is a buy in?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Danielson vs Suzuki, goddamn man.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Buy in sounds sick


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> HOLY SHIT, Danielson vs. Minoru Suzuki on the Rampage buy-in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448020810954911750


fucking hell - i thought Garcia v Danielson

but this is HUGE

astronomically HUGE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Le double post


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> *The buy in will be better than rampage?* Bobby Fish vs Lee Moriarty and Brian Danielson vs Suzuki.


It seems so. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW has 2 televised women's matches per week, how come like half of them feature The Bunny?


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

I was going to tune in for Lee vs Fish but D-Bry vs Suzuki isn't bad either, even though I'm annoyed that another NJPW guy loses to a AEW wrestler...again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Like I said in the other thread regarding Smackdown adding a half hour to the end of their show, Tony and Vince are living in each other's heads lol.

I love it though. Don't think it's actually going to affect anything for Smackdown since as mentioned the first hour of AEW will be on YouTube, but I do wonder if maybe this will help Rampage when it goes live on TV? Depending on how both shows look at the end of the 9PM hour and for those that are watching/keeping an eye on both, at 10 it'll be either channel changing or people will pick which show they're tuning in for.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Why the fuck are they wasting Bryan on a YouTube show. Talk about devaluing your biggest attraction. Khan is clueless. He’s already made Punk look like a nobody. Plus he’s getting rid of a match that could’ve drawn him money.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tony has almost sucked Turner into running Rampage live for 2 hours every week already with his fake war, cunning little bugger.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Suzuki vs Bryan should be fun. Bobby Fish match is worthless to me tho


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Suzuki vs Bryan should be fun. Bobby Fish match is worthless to me tho


watch for Lee

future big name in 2 or 3 years


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> watch for Lee
> 
> future big name in 2 or 3 years


I've seen him I'm eh on him and Bobby I'm bleh on lol


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I wish they'd give Suzuki a squash match or two. Just so people here could get familiar. I'd love to see him wreck someone like avalon or janella, slapping a few audience members on the way..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Buy in sounds sick


Better than Rampage itself, which should be concerning.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> I wish they'd give Suzuki a squash match or two. Just so people here could get familiar. I'd love to see him wreck someone like avalon or janella, slapping a few audience members on the way..


Him murdering Janela in a Lights Out match is best for business


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Him murdering Janela in a Lights Out match is best for business


Damn right!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay, this has gotten to be overkill now. This is not going to lure people to change the channel from FOX to TNT any sooner. Especially since the TNT channel can be watched from the computer, giving people the opportunity to watch both at the same time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Him murdering Janela in a Lights Out match is best for business


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW giving away another match people would pay for on YouTube of all places...

Tony "I'm keeping my big matches up my sleeve" Khan everybody.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3venflow said:


> HOLY SHIT, Danielson vs. Minoru Suzuki on the Rampage buy-in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448020810954911750


MFs better just give them 20 and let them have at it. 

I demand bloody red chests.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

i WANT bryan/suzuki to be good...but suzukis matches have been absolute dog shit in AEW

i have zero interest in seeing phony looking forearm shots traded for ten minutes


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I imagine Suzuki will be going back to Japan quite soon and Danielson wants to work NJPW, so Tony Khan is like, "I'll bring NJPW to you in the meantime".


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait… casuals actually care to watch Suzuki? News to me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The balls on this dude.

Imagine just plucking Suzuki vs. Bryan Danielson out of the air like that.

"Oh and by the way"


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Danielson match will start off on YouTube and will continue as Rampage begins on TNT. Rampage will have a large tv audience don't sweat it guys. TK is plenty smart.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Rampage will get less than 500k


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

"We don't hotshot"..





Right


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know if AEW or WWE counter programming stuff is best for either business long term, but I will gladly watch Bryan vs Suzuki any day. This is also why people need to take off the ratings war glasses for a second and just be happy these match are happening. This is like people bitching because DC and Marvel are both doing multiverse story's so close together. Who gives a shit, if it is good content.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bitchin'. My kind of pro wrestling and on a pre-show too.

Moriarty getting his first real exposure outside of Dark since joining AEW.

Danielson isn't taking it easy, is he? He'll be wrestling singles matches on Friday and Saturday. Top of the rankings soon. His first three singles matches in AEW: Omega, Nick Jackson, Minoru Suzuki.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Must be fun to have a billionaire dad


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Tony Khan sweating a little because of Smackdown 🤣


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dr. Middy said:


> I demand bloody red chests.


RIP Bryan's chest


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> i WANT bryan/suzuki to be good...but suzukis matches have been absolute dog shit in AEW
> 
> i have zero interest in seeing phony looking forearm shots traded for ten minutes


Well at the very least Bryan's strikes will look good


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BD wanted to work in New Japan. Tony is bringing New Japan to him. This is excellent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Tony Khan the head honcho of AEW shows he's no bitch by pulling the ballsy move of calling an impromptu "Buy In" to air against the last hour of the Super edition of the best show in wrestling aka SmackDown. Bryan will be in action on the "Buy In" against the Murderous Grandpa of NJPW Minoru Suziki. How will Rampage fair against the last hour and a half of Supah SmackDown.. find out Friday night and Monday afternoon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*So, he's giving away a marquee match ON YOUTUBE in an already lost fight. This is Bischoff level stupidity. I would say it's worse since Tony Khan likes to brag about avoiding WCW's mistakes, but Goldberg vs Hogan on Nitro cost them millions in PPV revenue.*


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

TK showing off his big dick energy. 

Danielson v Suzuki, yes please.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So, he's giving away a marquee match ON YOUTUBE in an already lost fight. This is Bischoff level stupidity. I would say it's worse since Tony Khan likes to brag about avoiding WCW's mistakes, but Goldberg vs Hogan on Nitro cost them millions in PPV revenue.*


It is no build, but I don't think Bryan vs Suzuki is a money match in the states despite liking Suzuki. It's like giving away Punk vs Cesaro on free TV. It's a big match for hardcore fans, but not like "we could've built a huge PPV off of this" big.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

To the bad faith merchants: you'd complain about them wasting Danielson against a 'Japanese wrestler who casuals don't care about' if they ran this match on PPV. Tbh, they've already run the main program with Suzuki (Moxley) so the same impact of him appearing isn't there and this is just a novelty match probably before he goes back to Japan. This isn't hotshotted since it's not really hot enough to shoot. If they randomly did Danielson vs. Miro or Danielson vs. Malakai or Danielson vs. Hangman on this show, that'd be hotshotting. Kind've like the WWE that these guys simp hard for do almost every week with two top singles star in their 17th match of 2021 against each other.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It is no build, but I don't think Bryan vs Suzuki is a money match in the states despite liking Suzuki. It's like giving away Punk vs Cesaro on free TV. It's a big match for hardcore fans, but not like "we could've built a huge PPV off of this" big.


*Not at all, that's why I wouldn't compare it to Hogan vs Goldberg in that regard, but you know it could easily pop a few 10 thousand on Dynamite with proper build. It's just stupid to give that away on YouTube as a desperate middle finger to Vince.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all, that's why I wouldn't compare it to Hogan vs Goldberg in that regard, but you know it could easily pop a few 10 thousand on Dynamite with proper build.*


Got you, but As a Suzuki fan,.. I'll allow it lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It is no build, but I don't think Bryan vs Suzuki is a money match in the states despite liking Suzuki. It's like giving away Punk vs Cesaro on free TV. It's a big match for hardcore fans, but not like "we could've built a huge PPV off of this" big.


this is true

i am super stoked - but i don’t expect the general public will care


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> To the bad faith merchants: you'd complain about them wasting Danielson against a 'Japanese wrestler who casuals don't care about' if they ran this match on PPV. Tbh, they've already run the main program with Suzuki (Moxley) so the same impact of him appearing isn't there and this is just a novelty match probably before he goes back to Japan. This isn't hotshotted since it's not really hot enough to shoot. If they randomly did Danielson vs. Miro or Danielson vs. Malakai or Danielson vs. Hangman on this show, that'd be hotshotting. Kind've like the WWE that these guys simp hard for do almost every week with two top singles star in their 17th match of 2021 against each other.


You just know this was Danielsons idea.

He's having fun. 

Just let me have Garcia vs. Bryan and I'll be even happier.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is true
> 
> i am super stoked - but i don’t expect the general public will care


Yup it's a solid random surprise. Like waking up to the homies saying they for an extra ticket for to go see your favorite artist


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yup it's a solid random surprise. Like waking up to the homies saying they for an extra ticket for to go see your favorite artist


But why would casuals care about your boys having an extra ticket to YOUR favourite artist???


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik. said:


> You just know this was Danielsons idea.


He definitely has a bucket list and Suzuki is probably on it. He may not get a chance to ever face Suzuki again, depends *if* Danielson works the G1 2022 and *if* Suzuki is in it. He's 54 next year and may not be able to do the brutal G1 schedule anymore.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i am super stoked - but i don’t expect the general public will care


I don’t think they’ll care either. But what booking BD vs Suzuki does show is that Tony Khan gives his roster a chance to work with who they want too. Like a players coach, TK is a wrestler’s Booker. 

He gives BD this match. He lets Mox do any date he wants.

Its no surprise wrestlers want to join AEW. Best place to work in wrestling in years


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t think they’ll care either. But what booking BD vs Suzuki does show is that Tony Khan gives his roster a chance to work with who they want too. Like a players coach, TK is a wrestler’s Booker.
> 
> He gives BD this match. He lets Mox do any date he wants.
> 
> Its no surprise wrestlers want to join AEW. Best place to work in wrestling in years


But tell me. Why would Jim from Ohio, who is a casual and doesn't even know YouTube wrestling exists, tune in to see a match between a wrestler he doesn't know and Bryan Danielson!?

Tell me!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I doubt Suzuki is going to be in the U.S. forever so it makes sense to use him while he’s readily available.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

RoganJosh said:


> Danielson match will start off on YouTube and will continue as Rampage begins on TNT. Rampage will have a large tv audience don't sweat it guys. TK is plenty smart.


Have you been following the Rampage ratings lately???? They have been getting lower and lower each week even WITH Bryan or Punk wrestling every show!

They are not only going up against Smackdown, but MLB Playoffs! Bryan going up against a guy over 50 years old that maybe 10 people outside of Japan and Meltzer's subscribers ever heard of isn't going to do much to help their cause.

Khan is OBSESSED with WWE and he needs to focus on his own show that is losing viewers in droves every week.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't know if AEW or WWE counter programming stuff is best for either business long term, but I will gladly watch Bryan vs Suzuki any day. This is also why people need to take off the ratings war glasses for a second and just be happy these match are happening. This is like people bitching because DC and Marvel are both doing multiverse story's so close together. Who gives a shit, if it is good content.


WWE will be fine. AEW pokes at WWE ad nauseum, but when their paranoia kicks in when they THINK WWE is firing back at them, Khan uses all the bullets in his gun without hitting a single target outside of his faithful few.

90% or more of the American wrestling audience does not know who Suzuki is so just throwing together a match with Danielson isn't going to do much if anything when Bryan and Punk have not drawn anything to Friday nights with their matches airing on that show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan vs Suzuki has the potential to be fucking amazing. God bless, Tony Khan! 🙏🏾


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can't wait!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448053870689587200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448043225491509248


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t believe how much hate AEW gets on this forum and Tony Khan.

Hope Rampage wins. Hope Tony wins. Hope AEW wins. Fuck the WWE 😂


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Ordar said:


> Wait… casuals actually care to watch Suzuki? News to me


I don't think so. 

I'm looking forward to the match, even though Suzuki's stuff with Moxley was pretty meh. But I'm not looking forward to the numbers coming out afterwards. I really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyway, Friday belongs to Adele


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

3venflow said:


> He definitely has a bucket list and Suzuki is probably on it. He may not get a chance to ever face Suzuki again, depends *if* Danielson works the G1 2022 and *if* Suzuki is in it. He's 54 next year and may not be able to do the brutal G1 schedule anymore.


He might as Kojima and Nagata both got send off G1 entries, he only missed this current one because he was coming here already and he said if he went back he'd have to quarantine for two weeks and miss it anyway so his US tour extended itself


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

I personally have zero interest in NJPW and so don’t care about Suzuki. People acting like this is Rock Hogan. 
BUT… it is smart on Tony, he’s trying to bring in some of the missing 6-700k fans that watch Dynamite but not Rampage (because it’s late on a Friday and everyone has better things to do) because that fanbase creams themselves over anything and everything from Japan. 
They did 500k last week, it’s up against non commercial Brock plus Becky vs Sasha. The time slot for both half hours is still abysmal. We’ll see if the aew faithful abandon their lives to spite WWE


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

This guy’s pulling a lot of punches to beat a show in the Friday night death slot


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ordar said:


> People acting like this is Rock Hogan.


Who? 

You're going to have to name some names here.

You seem a little stressed that there are wrestling fans out there who have a broader knowledge than you of who wrestles where.

Dont worry about it. The match isn't for you.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

3venflow said:


> To the bad faith merchants: you'd complain about them wasting Danielson against a 'Japanese wrestler who casuals don't care about' if they ran this match on PPV. Tbh, they've already run the main program with Suzuki (Moxley) so the same impact of him appearing isn't there and this is just a novelty match probably before he goes back to Japan. This isn't hotshotted since it's not really hot enough to shoot. If they randomly did Danielson vs. Miro or Danielson vs. Malakai or Danielson vs. Hangman on this show, that'd be hotshotting. Kind've like the WWE that these guys simp hard for do almost every week with two top singles star in their 17th match of 2021 against each other.


Top singles stars in WWE are Reigns, Rollins, Lesnar, Cena, Orton, Charlotte, Becky and Sasha. I don't remember any of those guys wrestling each other 17 times in 2021...


rich110991 said:


> Can’t believe how much hate AEW gets on this forum and Tony Khan.
> 
> Hope Rampage wins. Hope Tony wins. Hope AEW wins. Fuck the WWE 😂


Lol win what?

This forum is child's play. Someone on twitter the other day wished that Vince would die and it got over 200 likes before being taken down...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so counter programing............


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

its huge to their loyal base, but to casuals its a jobber card. just saying the truth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> its huge to their loyal base, but to casuals its a jobber card. just saying the truth


I'm not sure the "casual" would know how to find an AEW YouTube show. 

So this is obviously for the loyal fan base who like seeing matches they probably won't get to see often, and to some in that loyal fanbase, a dream match between one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and a legend of Japanese wrestling.

No sweat. Most of the institutionalised WWE fans who've graced us with their presence have made it clear they haven't got a clue who or what a Suzuki is because he's never been seen on a WWE show before.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> But tell me. Why would Jim from Ohio, who is a casual and doesn't even know YouTube wrestling exists, tune in to see a match between a wrestler he doesn't know and Bryan Danielson!?
> 
> Tell me!


Because John from Ohio, who happens to be an hardcore AEW fan, might meet Jim at work on Monday and tell him he spent Friday night watching a wrestling match that exceeded his expectations and didn't make him feel insulted to be a fan, so therefore next week he should tune in as well.

Now I know that's wishful thinking, obviously, but that's the principle a company should strive for. People tuning in, liking the show, and recommending it to other people.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How can you have a buy in to a free show? Either way, it is a good competitive strategy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> Because John from Ohio, who happens to be an hardcore AEW fan, might meet Jim at work on Monday and tell him he spent Friday night watching a wrestling match that exceeded his expectations and didn't make him feel insulted to be a fan, so therefore next week he should tune in as well.
> 
> Now I know that's wishful thinking, obviously, but that's the principle a company should strive for. People tuning in, liking the show, and recommending it to other people.


Which has NOTHING to do what I mentioned.

You just confirmed that hardcore AEW fans are the ones watching the YouTube shows.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Top singles stars in WWE are Reigns, Rollins, Lesnar, Cena, Orton, Charlotte, Becky and Sasha. I don't remember any of those guys wrestling each other 17 times in 2021...


Now I know you like the E, but present a less misleading list please. That one features part-timer Lesnar who recently came back, movie star John Cena who occasionally comes back for a stint, Becky who has been away for most of the year and only came back in August, and Sasha who has only had 10 televised matches all year because she's also been away for various reasons.

And don't take my '17 rematches' literally, it was clearly flippant, but you cannot deny WWE is the land of rematches and 50/50 booking. It's the most formulaic now that it has probably ever been. When a match happens four or five times in the same year, it loses its meaning. And then they have the three-way matches on top of those singles. It's pro wrestling junk food.

Big E vs. Lashley happened THREE times alone on TV in September. They're two of the most pushed full-timers now on RAW. Imagine Hangman vs. Omega happening three times in the same month with more potentially to follow before the year's out.

Orton and McIntyre have had SEVEN(!) televised matches since the beginning of 2020 so when they meet again it's like 'meh'.

Rollins vs. Cesaro, Nakamura vs. Apollo, Seamus vs. McIntyre ... more done to death series' in 2021.

That's what appeals to lapsed fans like myself, AEW presents its big matches and titles more thoughtfully when they could easily do Hangman vs. Omega six times a year or various other matches.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

MadCocoG said:


> I was going to tune in for Lee vs Fish but D-Bry vs Suzuki isn't bad either, even though I'm annoyed that another NJPW guy loses to a AEW wrestler...again.


I personally think its a funny inversion of how NJPW treated America from the last 8 years.
ROH lost a lot of whatever luster it had left by repeatedly jobbing their wrestlers to NJPW guys who were just cruising by.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Few things get me excited today but Bryan vs Suzuki. Wow.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Which has NOTHING to do what I mentioned.
> 
> You just confirmed that hardcore AEW fans are the ones watching the YouTube shows.


Well of course they are, it's a niche product of a niche company. No casual is watching a Youtube live show, whether it's AEW, NJPW, and probably not even WWE.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tony fucking Khan ladies and gentlemen.

I don’t care if Joe blow wants to see this match OR this card. I know I do though… and for me that’a all that matters.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Tony fucking Khan ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> I don’t care if Joe blow wants to see this match OR this card. I know I do though… and for me that’a all that matters.


You mean you don't care what a hundred thousand strangers, that you don't know, are watching?

Keep up the good fight.

I hope the match bangs for you!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I've never cared for Suzuki nor do I know enough about him, that match doesn't interest me unfortunately.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Erik. said:


> You mean you don't care what a hundred thousand strangers, that you don't know, are watching?
> 
> Keep up the good fight.
> 
> I hope the match bangs for you!


Absolutely not lol

Like what you like, don’t be a dick. It’s really simple brother.

And thank you! I hope it does too.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

This match should be ok the actual show punk vs sydal could be on dark tbh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I'm not sure the "casual" would know how to find an AEW YouTube show.
> 
> So this is obviously for the loyal fan base who like seeing matches they probably won't get to see often, and to some in that loyal fanbase, a dream match between one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and a legend of Japanese wrestling.
> 
> No sweat. Most of the institutionalised WWE fans who've graced us with their preference have made it clear they haven't got a clue who or what a Suzuki is because he's never been seen on a WWE show before.


I agree its a big hit with loyalists, im just saying for casuals its an easy swing and miss. I have no fucking clue who that guy Fish is taking on is nor Bryan's opponent, and thats because i probably watch more than casuals. Although AEW doesn't really have many casuals, i'll admit that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Stoopid.

More shit to take the shine off of whatever star power Bryan had left by having him compete on ducking YouTube.

If the views aren't respectable, which they probably won't be, then you've got ammunition to mock Bryan just like Punk with Rampage.

I don't know why I'm shocked that AEW already blew it with Bryan and Punk when history pointed that they would, but I am.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree its a big hit with loyalists, im just saying for casuals its an easy swing and miss. I have no fucking clue who that guy Fish is taking on is nor Bryan's opponent, and thats because i probably watch more than casuals. Although AEW doesn't really have many casuals, i'll admit that.


Wrestling itself doesn't have many casuals, it's scorched earth. And those that are will always sway toward the name that's associated with wrestling (WWE).

Any new fans AEW produce will come by way of children and teenagers. Those that are into wrestling but don't really have a loyalty to any. Those, Funnily enough, who are more into social media and the likes of YouTube. 

That's just the way it be.

The quicker the guys on here who preach the 'casuals' and 'move the needle' nonsense realise that, the better.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryan vs Suzuki is a cold midcard match. It will pop the smark audience and the visual will look great, but it doesn't mean anything and certainly isn't going to hurt Smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Wrestling itself doesn't have many casuals, it's scorched earth. And those that are will always sway toward the name that's associated with wrestling (WWE).
> 
> Any new fans AEW produce will come by way of children and teenagers. Those that are into wrestling but don't really have a loyalty to any. Those, Funnily enough, who are more into social media and the likes of YouTube.
> 
> ...


Wrestling has a fuck ton of casuals. Y'all have really have to stop thinking that the vast majority of wrestling viewers are like us that have free time to discuss wrestling day and night


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestling has a fuck ton of casuals. Y'all have really have to stop thinking that the vast majority of wrestling viewers are like us that have free time to discuss wrestling day and night


Not in the way most here define the word casual.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Not in the way most here define the word casual.


How would you define casual?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Now I know you like the E, but present a less misleading list please. That one features part-timer Lesnar who recently came back, movie star John Cena who occasionally comes back for a stint, Becky who has been away for most of the year and only came back in August, and Sasha who has only had 10 televised matches all year because she's also been away for various reasons.


Those are still the top singles stars who get the most promotion, get paid the most and mainevent when they appear. You cannot just say well Conor McGregor isn't a top star in UFC because he only fought 1 match in two years. 



> And don't take my '17 rematches' literally, it was clearly flippant, but you cannot deny WWE is the land of rematches and 50/50 booking. It's the most formulaic now that it has probably ever been. When a match happens four or five times in the same year, it loses its meaning. And then they have the three-way matches on top of those singles. It's pro wrestling junk food.


HHH and Rock wrestled each other something like 26 times on TV between 97-2000. There has been nothing like that in recent years. 



> Big E vs. Lashley happened THREE times alone on TV in September. They're two of the most pushed full-timers now on RAW.


Neither are 'top stars'. They are guys getting pushed at that moment but it would be equivalent of calling Jack Swagger vs Christian in 2010 or Del Rio vs Sheamus top stars in 2011.

For the record they wrestled twice because no fucking way you count cash in as a match and twice was in one night after first match ended in a non finish. 



> Imagine Hangman vs. Omega happening three times in the same month with more potentially to follow before the year's out.


Omega wrestled Christian twice in a few weeks 



> Orton and McIntyre have had SEVEN(!) televised matches since the beginning of 2020 so when they meet again it's like 'meh'.
> 
> Rollins vs. Cesaro, Nakamura vs. Apollo, Seamus vs. McIntyre ... more done to death series' in 2021.


When you are in feud you wrestle each other, that's the business. Most of those matches you list aren't there to sell shows anyway.

Reigns and Balor wrestled twice and now it seems completely unfinished after ppv ending yet both moved on. Feuds need conclusive conclusions. 

Its funny nobody complained about rematches 20 years ago on tv

Steve Austin wrestled Undertaker on TV on May 16 (triple threat) , May 23, May 31, June 28, July 25, July 27.. 



> That's what appeals to lapsed fans like myself


You are posting on a hardcore forum thus you are a hardcore fan.. 



> AEW presents its big matches and titles more thoughtfully when they could easily do Hangman vs. Omega six times a year or various other matches.


AEW up until recently had 2 hours of TV and didn't split their roster so they have like 30 guys and 10 girls on each side working 5 hours of TV each week and a ppv every month/3 weeks. 

I also disagree they present their titles more thoughtfully. Eddie Kingston got a world title shot on ppv after losing convincingly on free TV few weeks earlier. Orange Cassidy got a world title shot on ppv out of nowhere that nobody believed he would win, oh and Pac was there also. Omega and Christian was a rematch from free TV that again nobody believed they would see title change and that was apparent from crowd reaction on the night.

So 3 of the past 4 ppvs the AEW title match has been completely obvious as to who the winner was going to be.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan-Suzuki is fun for ultra marks but it has no chance against a Roman-Brock segment. None whatsoever. 

Bryan vs Cole on the other hand would make a dent. But it's probably not worth hot shotting a huge match like that just for this. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestling has a fuck ton of casuals. Y'all have really have to stop thinking that the vast majority of wrestling viewers are like us that have free time to discuss wrestling day and night


This, there's still a huge market for the casual audience out there, that's proven by the largely fluctuating viewership of both RAW and Dynamite. If casuals aren't interested those ratings will go down. As proven by RAW this week and Dynamite's viewership decrease over the last month.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Its funny nobody complained about rematches 20 years ago on tv
> 
> Steve Austin wrestled Undertaker on TV on May 16 (triple threat) , May 23, May 31, June 28, July 25, July 27..


I think it's just a thing in hardcore fandom. Because yeah young me never got upset about that. Older hardcore fan me definitely gets burned out on WWE's rematches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How would you define casual?


Id personally define casual as someone who watches wrestling, not neccessarily weekly, is aware of the main companies (WWE, AEW), knows the main wrestlers of said companies and knows when PPVs are.

They have social media and follow wrestling companies and a few wrestlers on Twitter perhaps, will perhaps watch things that their wrestling mates may send to them through YouTube etc.

But they don't come on forums to discuss wrestling. They don't care what ratings the shows do. They don't overly scrutinise the show they watch, they'll just stop watching etc.

My brother is someone who I'd consider a casual in that sense.

Whereas I feel most on here that talk the 'casual' talk seem to have this picture of someone flicking through channels, not knowing wrestling is on and then stumbling across a wrestling show and sticking around because of a scripted promo or choreographed wrestling match and getting engrossed in it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This, there's still a huge market for the casual audience out there, that's proven by the largely fluctuating viewership of both RAW and Dynamite. If casuals aren't interested those ratings will go down. As proven by RAW this week and Dynamite's viewership decrease over the last month.


Exactly only places like Impact and ROH have mostly hardcore fan audience which is reflected in their ratings. 




Erik. said:


> Id personally define casual as someone who watches wrestling, not necessarily weekly, is aware of the main companies (WWE, AEW), knows the main wrestlers of said companies and knows when PPVs are.
> 
> They have social media and follow wrestling companies and a few wrestlers on Twitter perhaps, will perhaps watch things that their wrestling mates may send to them through YouTube etc.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with your assertion. But I'd say that assertion would mean there's a fuck ton of casual fans out there. When you consider squared circle Reddit only has 600k members globally that'd mean the vast majority of AEW fans probably aren't what we deemed hardcore fans, but casual fans. 

Now I also get what you're saying on the channel flipping thing. But I'd say those people are more so misusing terms. I think I'm general that sides point is "maybe if (insert company) had some cool looking people that talked and looked like badasses on the screen, folk flipping through might stop for a fucking second and see what's up. Instead (insert company) has the assholes who wouldn't stand out in target most who can't even talk, filling up TV time. No wonder the business is dying". 

Which probably has a lot of harsh truth to it. Boxing had the "it's dead" stigma during Floyd's run just because there weren't any marquee heavyweights. This is in light of the fact Floyd was breaking PPV record in the era or easier content stealing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> I also disagree they present their titles more thoughtfully. Eddie Kingston got a world title shot on ppv after losing convincingly on free TV few weeks earlier. Orange Cassidy got a world title shot on ppv out of nowhere that nobody believed he would win, oh and Pac was there also. Omega and Christian was a rematch from free TV that again nobody believed they would see title change and that was apparent from crowd reaction on the night.
> 
> So 3 of the past 4 ppvs the AEW title match has been completely obvious as to who the winner was going to be.


You can disagree all you want but atleast know what you're talking about.

Kingstons journey to his world title shot started when during a number one contender Battle Royal, he was never legally eliminated. So he lobbied and lobbied and lobbied for a title shot, even going as far as attacking the champion. Moxley being the fighting champion he is, gave him a shot.

Orange Cassidy wasn't just randomly given a title match. He and PAC had a number one contender match which resulted in a double count out due to Omega so Khan booked a triple threat due to having no conclusive winner.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Bryan on pre show youtube already LOL. Because hes a push over mark dork and just wants to wrestle. Using his star power to try and draw viewers for CM Douche canoe that has drawn flies so far on a B show that is free.

Fantastic booking people from the booker of the year. Just book matches thats all you need. Forget storys, and drama.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly only places like Impact and ROH have mostly hardcore fan audience which is reflected in their ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, and AEW can easily appeal to those casual fans, and I get that they know Suzuki won't draw in those fans, it's a treat for the smarks, but still it feels like a waste to do it on YouTube. 

I saw on Twitter some dweeb go "Did you watch SmackDown or Danielson vs Suzuki?" Will become the new standard for judging people's intelligence levels. I know that's just the extreme but come on, people wonder why wrestling fans are made fun of and casuals are turned off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Those are still the top singles stars who get the most promotion, get paid the most and mainevent when they appear.


Oh come on, WWE is a 52-week product and guys like Big E, Lashley, Orton and McIntyre are the ones who work full-time to hold it up. Trying to dismiss them as low tier stars because Cena might decide to come back and work for a month or two is really stretching it. And it's not like McIntyre didn't headline Mania last year and beat Lesnar.

Special guests and part-timers (or wrestlers injured/absent all year) can't be put into the rematch argument, simply because they're not around to HAVE the rematches. They're go-to guys to pop a crowd or rating. You can bet if Lesnar worked every week, they'd have played out every possible feud ad nauseum.



> Omega wrestled Christian twice in a few weeks


Yes and that was a rarity. Rematches are fine but rematches in excess cheapen the meaning of a match unless there's some outstanding reason (I liked the Benoit vs. Booker best of 7 series in WCW because there was a gimmicked reason for the rematches). Omega vs. Christian happened twice because they wanted to get the IMPACT belt off a banged up Omega and clearly didn't feel anyone in IMPACT was worth jobbing him to. And with the Hangman option disappearing due to his wife giving birth, it gave Christian an injection of credibility for the PPV main event.

AEW does not specialise in excessive and in-quick-succession rematches and no matter how much you may not like it, you can't deny that. It's an anomaly for a feud to have many matches to the extent that when it does, it's something people remark on. While it's a common thing in WWE and they give away these matches on a bog standard episode sometimes with a day's notice. Tony Khan has literally said part of his ethos is to not spam rematches or DQ/countouts. It doesn't mean they don't have them, it means they don't make a habit out of it. Some of their biggest combos still haven't had rematches like Jericho vs. Moxley, FTR vs. Young Bucks and Cody vs. MJF. Omega and Hangman will soon have their second match in an arc that has literally gone on in some form since the start of AEW (some would say even before).



> You are posting on a hardcore forum thus you are a hardcore fan..


I quit watching American wrestling on a weekly basis for years, so I think that makes me a former 'lapsed' fan who was enticed back (I tried with TNA, I tried with WWE, nothing worked). I was a Hulkamaniac as a kid and a fan of WWF and WCW in the MNWs as a teen, then lost interest after WCW and ECW died like millions of others. Then I watched Japanese wrestling because it insulted my intelligence less and offered better matches. AEW isn't the perfect product, but it's something that has more thought, forward planning and respect for its fans than any nationally televised promotion has since ECW. I know they're almost always going to see through a major plan, like how they have not strayed from their world title roadmap despite having many opportunities or temptations to (signing Punk and Danielson). Vince McMahon has literally torn up the script hours before shows to make drastic, product-altering choices. AEW makes investing in it worth it and treats fans as part of the family, not just consumers.



> I also disagree they present their titles more thoughtfully. Eddie Kingston got a world title shot on ppv after losing convincingly on free TV few weeks earlier.


When a person always points out exceptions to a cause, I tend to suspect they are posting in bad faith and/or biased. Mox vs. Kingston was presented as a personal feud and had some mitigating factors pointed out in a previous post which they used to justify Kingston's rematch at Full Gear in November after losing the Dynamite match to Moxley in September.

Why not point out how Christian came in, immediately went face-to-face with Kenny, but couldn't wrestle him for months because he had to logically work his way up the rankings?

Or how Danielson was granted his dream match against Omega but couldn't challenge for the title because its not a toy that someone can just walk into the promotion and challenge for, a la Goldberg.

Or how a title change in AEW almost _always_ feels like an event, down to the TNT title, because of how they present them. When the Lucha Brothers beat the Bucks, it felt like something.

Go through every defense and the majority of them have had meaning and some kind of rationale behind them, often linked to the ranking system. It's one of the reasons I watch AEW, because it reminds me of how the IWGP titles have been traditionally treated. If they treated the belts like mere props, I'd lose a big chunk of my interest. The AEW World Title is the most protected belt in the business and is treated like the IWGP title was before Gedo lost his mind recently. The NJPW titles are clearly a heavy influence on how AEW does title matches.

WWE Title matches in 2021: 20

WWE Universal Title Matches in 2021: 11

AEW World Title matches in 2021: 6

Don't even get me started on the Money in the Bank concept, which is the worst thing they ever created since it led to 10 second title matches and a messy title lineage. AEW doesn't do everything perfectly with its belts, but it treats them much better than WWE. WWE has done Reigns' reign very well, but you just know that after it things will be back to how they were, like when they hotshotted it on to Goldberg for a sub-one month reign last year, then The Fiend's pointless 7-day reign.



> So 3 of the past 4 ppvs the AEW title match has been completely obvious as to who the winner was going to be.


Predictabilty isn't always bad and I don't see the relevance of that. There is something to be said about stability as long as the endgame is good. Hangman beating Omega is going to be predictable, but the fans will go apeshit because of how his personality and chase have been presented.

Just like with Reigns, it's been clear Omega would reign for a long time. And just like with Reigns who you knew no one has a chance of beating for x amount of months. Hell, anyone who reads the rumours know even Lesnar doesn't have a chance because he's going on a long hiatus again after the Saudi show, and that's the one match you'd expect to have some doubt about the outcome.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm an AEW fan but I can't help but thinking they (major promoters) are oversaturating a niche market: Elevation, Raw, Power, Dark, NXT 2.0, Fusion, Dynamite, Impact, SmackDown, Rampage, ROH TV. Damn! 

I know it's attempted brand growrh but putting everything into Dynamite. Instead of running another 3 barely watched shows, send the development talent to the likes of Impact and ROH. It would be better in the long run for all. 

Imagine how stronger Dynamite would be had they booked Punk's return on there. Plus the Baker/Riot promo and Punk first televised match, Danielson vs Jackson etc. If necessary run the occasional 3 hour Dynamite. 

They are getting dragged into a pointless game of one up manship with WWE.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This is great. Cable TV, PPV, regular TV, YouTube, streaming, whatever. I’ll be happy to watch good wrestling no matter where it’s on, and Danielson vs Suzuki sounds pretty awesome.

Competition is a great thing, and fans benefit the most.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

It won't dent smackdowns viewership, but it is pretty cool. Like him or hate him, you have to give Khan props for trying.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I prefer Rampage cancelled and make Dynamite 4 hours. Rampage is boring for me and TK can stop crying getting beat every week.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I just want to say that from my perspective it's hard to deny that Del Rio and Sheamus in the early 2010s weren't "top guys"


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

If anyone can get one good AEW match out of Suzuki at this point, it's probably Danielson.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ooh nice. This will be a solid match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t believe how much hate AEW gets on this forum and Tony Khan.
> 
> Hope Rampage wins. Hope Tony wins. Hope AEW wins. Fuck the WWE 😂


*I wish we could gamble on here because I could take a month off with all this blind loyalty money.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t believe how much hate AEW gets on this forum and Tony Khan.
> 
> Hope Rampage wins. Hope Tony wins. Hope AEW wins. Fuck the WWE 😂


This place, especially this section has more WWE fans than WWE section itself. Always waiting on something to complain and whine about to make AEW look bad.

It's like they have given up on WWE getting better so they want to pull AEW down with pointing out every minor misstep.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

This "YouTube show" as someone called it sounds interesting and entertaining. I'll watch it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t believe how much hate AEW gets on this forum and Tony Khan.
> 
> Hope Rampage wins. Hope Tony wins. Hope AEW wins. Fuck the WWE 😂


the ‘haters’ are just more verbal mate

people who enjoy this shit are busy…. Enjoying this shit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_hound said:


> so counter programing............


yeah…. Like the half hour smackdown runs extra


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> To the bad faith merchants: you'd complain about them wasting Danielson against a 'Japanese wrestler who casuals don't care about' if they ran this match on PPV. Tbh, they've already run the main program with Suzuki (Moxley) so the same impact of him appearing isn't there and this is just a novelty match probably before he goes back to Japan. This isn't hotshotted since it's not really hot enough to shoot. If they randomly did Danielson vs. Miro or Danielson vs. Malakai or Danielson vs. Hangman on this show, that'd be hotshotting. Kind've like the WWE that these guys simp hard for do almost every week with two top singles star in their 17th match of 2021 against each other.


I agree lol.
I don’t give a shit about Suzuki, I’m A OK with this being on youtube. It’s not really that big of a match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ordar said:


> Wait… casuals actually care to watch Suzuki? News to me


People in Japan cannot legally watch Dynamite on TNT, but if you look at the YT segments involving NJPW you´ll see big numbers that TK can use justify the "partnership". 3.1M people watched the highlights of Archer vs. Moxley for the NJPW IWGP US title match. I assume the additional views don´t come from Iceland.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> [...] I assume the additional views don´t come from Iceland.


Don't count out the viking puro enthusiasts!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW giving away another match people would pay for on YouTube of all places...
> 
> Tony "I'm keeping my big matches up my sleeve" Khan everybody.


Suzuki will return to Japan in early November, so Khan is just using him while he can. That is just smart.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm convinced that these goofy ass "journalists" have burner accounts on here.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448029879040024578
It's giving "UR NOT A REEEEL WRASSLIN FAN!!!111!"*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ‘haters’ are just more verbal mate
> 
> people who enjoy this shit are busy…. Enjoying this shit


*No, they're not. They're right here trying to dictate taste as they desperately defend mediocrity. *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy shit this has to be one of the saddest cunts I've ever seen, "WWE is bringing the war to us." Imagine having such a pathetic life that you take something like this so seriously. Hope this dude gets help, absolutely sounds like he's got some mental problems.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its no wonder SC jerk rips the utter loving piss out of these daft bastards.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> its no wonder SC jerk rips the utter loving piss out of these daft bastards.


Tony Khan tweets about WWE: Tony needs to worry about his own product

Tony Khan tweets about AEW: Tony Khan needs to worry about SmackDown

Tony Khan announces a match: why are they hotshotting this match that no one cares about?

Real creative stuff from SCJerk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I wish we could gamble on here because I could take a month off with all this blind loyalty money.*


Bit rich from a WWE fan.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Can all the wwe robots just go back to the dead wwe forum? Literally nobody here cares for your opinions. If you like sports entertainment, then stay with WWE.

AEW is the home of pro wrestling


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Who is Suzuki? It's not the Japanese guy that Moxley wrestled is it?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

the_hound said:


> its no wonder SC jerk rips the utter loving piss out of these daft bastards.


SCJerk is a fucking laugh mate. Yet people over on SC call it a cesspool of misogyny and racism yet SC is the place that can't relate to black wrestlers, worship Dave Meltzer and display so much hatred towards women's wrestlers.

It's just funny man.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bubbly2 said:


> Who is Suzuki? It's not the Japanese guy that Moxley wrestled is it?


Just some old fuck nobody knows about.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Just some old fuck nobody knows about.


You're both correct


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Bit rich from a WWE fan.


*Literally, Rich. But I'm not out here saying CM Punk vs Evan Bourne is about to outdraw a Wrestlemania caliber match in Sasha vs Becky.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Literally, Rich. But I'm not out here saying CM Punk vs Evan Bourne is about to outdraw a Wrestlemania caliber match in Sasha vs Becky.*


I’ll be watching Punk.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I’ll be watching Punk.


Ironic you accuse someone of being a fanboy when you are one yourself.
I like aew but their fans are extremely annoying


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

This guy is basically turning into Eric Bischoff.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Christopher Near said:


> Ironic you accuse someone of being a fanboy when you are one yourself.
> I like aew but their fans are extremely annoying


I responded to someone saying AEW fans had blind loyalty, when I think that’s more fitting for WWE fans, considering the product is tragic.

I am for sure an AEW fan and proud. I don’t like everything AEW does and constructive criticism is absolutely fine, but the good outweighs the bad. I can’t say the same for WWE.

P.s. WWE fans are the worst.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> I responded to someone saying AEW fans had blind loyalty, when I think that’s more fitting for WWE fans, considering the product is tragic.
> 
> I am for sure an AEW fan and proud. I don’t like everything AEW does and constructive criticism is absolutely fine, but the good outweighs the bad. I can’t say the same for WWE.
> 
> P.s. WWE fans are the worst.


*Wrestling fans are the worst

FTFY


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Big deal. They're competing against FS1 channel not the main one.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fearless Viper said:


> Big deal. They're competing against FS1 channel not the main one.


Which just means Smackdown fans will have to change the channel. Unless of course people just watch because it’s on Fox?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Which just means Smackdown fans will have to change the channel. Unless of course people just watch because it’s on Fox?


For some reason that doesn't work.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Fearless Viper said:


> For some reason that doesn't work.


Probably because they have like a million smarks and another million what's left of the casuals. So half their audience won't know it's on fs1. 

They will still get a good number. I'm pretty sure it will be better than rampage, with how the things have been going for Rampage in terms of ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm convinced that these goofy ass "journalists" have burner accounts on here.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448029879040024578
> It's giving "UR NOT A REEEEL WRASSLIN FAN!!!111!"
> ...


Okay, HOW is Bryan Danielson vs Minoru Suzuki supposed to be the definition of wrestling fans "defending mediocrity"?

Seriously, how many Suzuki matches have you even watched?

The dude is 50+ years old, but yet has managed to deliver great bangers with Jon Moxley, Yuji Nagata, Tomohiro Ishii, Kota Ibushi, Shingo Takagi, and Tomoaki Honma over the past couple of years alone.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Holy shit this has to be one of the saddest cunts I've ever seen, "WWE is bringing the war to us." Imagine having such a pathetic life that you take something like this so seriously. Hope this dude gets help, absolutely sounds like he's got some mental problems.


I hope that’s a child...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Just some old fuck nobody knows about.


Yes, "nobody" cares about an incredibly respected Japanese legend that can STILL go in the ring in his early 50s (who also has an MMA background btw).

Suzuki just happens to be one of the 1st major NJPW names that Bryan picked himself as a cross-promotional match-up.

Nah, he's just some 'old scrub.'

I'm at a loss for words.



Christopher Near said:


> Ironic you accuse someone of being a fanboy when you are one yourself.
> I like aew but their fans are extremely annoying


Oh, the irony is cute.

Their fans are great and passionate.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, HOW is Bryan Danielson vs Minoru Suzuki supposed to be the definition of wrestling fans "defending mediocrity"?
> 
> Seriously, how many Suzuki matches have you even watched?
> 
> The dude is 50+ years old, but yet has managed to deliver great bangers with Jon Moxley, Yuji Nagata, Tomohiro Ishii, Kota Ibushi, Shingo Takagi, and Tomoaki Honma over the past couple of years alone.


Suzuki sucks


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Suzuki sucks


How many Minoru Suzuki matches have you watched besides the 2 matches involving Jon Moxley over the past month?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, they're not. They're right here trying to dictate taste as they desperately defend mediocrity. *


huh? No - we’re just enjoying this shit

you’re not invited to our weekly meetings where we plan our ‘shit we’re gonna do’ calendar

most weeks it just us going ‘we gonna enjoy this shit?’ and then a bunch of ‘aye’ from the crowds

one day when Sasha jumps over, we’ll invite you


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

People of WF :Nobody cares about *_*

AEW live crowd : Goes apeshit bananas for *_*



Rinse and repeat. 



AEW fans love Suzuki, it's been very apparent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> *Wrestling fans are the worst
> 
> FTFY


You forgot to remove "wrestling" before substituting that with "sports entertainment."

Wrestling fans though are a HUGE reason why non-WWE promotions are even prominent or popular. The fact that THEY'RE getting ridiculed for liking professional wrestling is just laughable.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They're right here trying to dictate taste as they desperately defend **mediocrity**. *


Who's doing what now. That's the most hypocritical statement I have read all day.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> How many Minoru Suzuki matches have you watched besides the 2 matches involving Jon Moxley over the past month?


Much like Simon on American idol when some poor sap misses every single note, I’ve seen enough.

The man may have been good years ago but those days are clearly long gone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Who's doing what now. That's the most hypocritical statement I have read all day.


*Cool story bro. Find a post of me defining a "real wrestling fan" based on who they enjoy.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cool story bro. Find a post of me defining a "real wrestling fan" based on who they enjoy.*


Aren't you also trying to dictate taste if you call the kind of wrestling you don't enjoy "mediocre"?.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Aren't you also trying to dictate taste if you call the kind of wrestling you don't enjoy "mediocre"?.


Think there is a big difference between calling something „mediocre“ and say „ACTUALLY you are wrong and blabla is better“


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

fabi1982 said:


> Think there is a big difference between calling something „mediocre“ and say „ACTUALLY you are wrong and blabla is better“


The former sounds more problematic here.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> The former sounds more problematic here.


Of course it does for you 👍


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Think there is a big difference between calling something „mediocre“ and say „ACTUALLY you are wrong and blabla is better“


Dictating taste is dictating taste. No matter how you do it. Just my two cents.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Aren't you also trying to dictate taste if you call the kind of wrestling you don't enjoy "mediocre"?.


*No, just like saying "Roman Reigns sucks." and "You're not a real wrestling fan if you like Roman Reigns." are two different expressions. One is an opinion, and the other is clownery that's fraudulently masked as a factual statement. *


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, just like saying "Roman Reigns sucks." and "You're not a real wrestling fan if you like Roman Reigns." are two different expressions. One is an opinion, and the other is clownery that's fraudulently masked as a factual statement. *


Suppose I said Roman sucks. And you retort with "he doesn't, Omega's shit"... Then it's the same thing. 

I understand the context of your argument, but you not only defended your favorite but also went on and attack my favorite while calling me out for attacking your favorite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Suppose I said Roman sucks. And you retort with "he doesn't, Omega's shit"... Then it's the same thing.
> 
> I understand the context of your argument, but you not only defended your favorite but also went on and attack my favorite while calling me out for attacking your favorite.


*And I'm going to keep saying garbage is garbage, but I'm not going to say you're any less of a wrestling fan for liking it.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I just hope they give them united lenghty time.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Dictating taste is dictating taste. No matter how you do it. Just my two cents.


Like DMD said, this is not dictating taste, xyz is mediocre is an opinion, „you are wrong“ is not. If you the feel the need to say „no xyz is mediocre“ then thats just sad, but not dictating taste.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

SCJerk is the place for the most dysfunctional wrestling fans I've ever seen.
If you go on SCJerk I implore you to reconsider your life choices and christ go to any other wrestling board in the world.

Hell go to /pw/ or /wooo/ or fucking TNA Mecca. Just please not SCJerk.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Like DMD said, this is not dictating taste, xyz is mediocre is an opinion, „you are wrong“ is not. If you the feel the need to say „no xyz is mediocre“ then thats just sad, but not dictating taste.


Um. So .. Lifeincattleclass' said aew fans are silently enjoying. DMD said no they aren't, they are dictating taste while defending mediocrity... What am I missing here. Who said anything about "not a wrestling fan" / "you're wrong". 

Maybe I'm missing some context here but the standalone statement in itself was hypocritical.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Um. So .. Lifeincattleclass' said aew fans are silently enjoying. DMD said no they aren't, they are dictating taste while defending mediocrity... What am I missing here. Who said anything about "not a wrestling fan" / "you're wrong".
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some context here but the standalone statement in itself was hypocritical.


*They tell on themselves every day, so it won't be hard to figure out. Just hang out around Roman Reigns and NXT threads/posts.*


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Holy shit this has to be one of the saddest cunts I've ever seen, "WWE is bringing the war to us." Imagine having such a pathetic life that you take something like this so seriously. Hope this dude gets help, absolutely sounds like he's got some mental problems.


AEW has done a masterful job in manipulating the fans so that they believe AEW is basically their sports team whom they will support through thick and thin. I don't really understand the logic behind being caught in that web, but whatever. Maybe it's because WWE has pushed so many away.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Um. So .. Lifeincattleclass' said aew fans are silently enjoying. DMD said no they aren't, they are dictating taste while defending mediocrity... What am I missing here. Who said anything about "not a wrestling fan" / "you're wrong".
> 
> Maybe I'm missing some context here but the standalone statement in itself was hypocritical.


I understand what DMD says and I know that LICC loves to heat the debate. It is a general thing and just read some of DCs comments for example, he knows how to tell you you are wrong and basically using exactly these words. Same with some other „hardcores“. Just look at the BD/Japanese guy commentes, basically one HAS to love this matchup because otherwise one has no knowledge of wrestling. That’s dictating imo.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Lmao, Khan flexing against the GOAT Vinnie Mac.

Sit down son, you're not ready.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Being an AEW fan on this message board is fucking exhausting lmao Jesus Christ.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Some people on this forum don't know who Suzuki is? I'm pretty unknowledgable when it comes to wrestling but I'm fully aware of him. That's a shocker to me

Rampage is unlikely to dent Smackdown's viewership but at least this could spice things up between the two promotions


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> You forgot to remove "wrestling" before substituting that with "sports entertainment."
> 
> Wrestling fans though are a HUGE reason why non-WWE promotions are even prominent or popular. The fact that THEY'RE getting ridiculed for liking professional wrestling is just laughable.


I'm not saying specifically fans of the in ring wrestling dummy I'm talking about pro wrestling in general, just the fanbase itself is toxic af. Stop trying to turn this into sports entertainment vs "real wrestling". The wrestling fandom itself sucks.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, "nobody" cares about an incredibly respected Japanese legend that can STILL go in the ring in his early 50s (who also has an MMA background btw).
> 
> Suzuki just happens to be one of the 1st major NJPW names that Bryan picked himself as a cross-promotional match-up.
> 
> ...


Of course people care about him, I'm just trying to piss people off.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Of course people care about him, I'm just trying to piss people off.


Why?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Thomazbr said:


> SCJerk is the place for the most dysfunctional wrestling fans I've ever seen.
> If you go on SCJerk I implore you to reconsider your life choices and christ go to any other wrestling board in the world.
> 
> Hell go to /pw/ or /wooo/ or fucking TNA Mecca. Just please not SCJerk.


How do you know about so many subreddits?

wooo? TNA Mecca?! You’ve made all of these up


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

La Parka said:


> How do you know about so many subreddits?
> 
> wooo? TNA Mecca?! You’ve made all of these up


Neither of these outside of SCJerk are subreddits tbh


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> People of WF :Nobody cares about *_*
> 
> AEW live crowd : Goes apeshit bananas for *_*
> 
> ...


Hey Scuba, loved you in Big Daddy. Not often I get to talk to a celebrity.

All kidding aside, the AEW fanbase much like the TNA fanbase back in the day is different to the audience that AEW should be trying to attract.

Sure, half a million of the really smart mark wrestling fans who follow NJPW and watch AEW are going to be really excited for Suzuki in AEW and the audience in attendance are going to mark the fuck out for it but AEW already has that audience, that audience already loves everything AEW does, AEW can do no wrong with this audience.

Where AEW struggles is getting the casual wrestling fan in or the mainstream fan therefore instead of spending X amount of dollars on a guy like Minoru Suzuki who only people who follow Japanese wrestling know they could spend X amount of dollars on a mainstream celebrity who might help them crack 1.5 million people watching live.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

As an International wrestling fan, being able to watch Bryan Danielson vs. Minoru Suzuki for free is amazing.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bubbly2 said:


> AEW has done a masterful job in manipulating the fans so that they believe AEW is basically their sports team whom they will support through thick and thin. I don't really understand the logic behind being caught in that web, but whatever.


You literally described the only reason WWE still exists. One of the highest brand loyalties in the world. The level of RAW programming over the last decade would be the equivalent of Coca-Cola literally selling piss for ten years and still move two million bottles of Fanta Piss weekly.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hey Scuba, loved you in Big Daddy. Not often I get to talk to a celebrity.
> 
> All kidding aside, the AEW fanbase much like the TNA fanbase back in the day is different to the audience that AEW should be trying to attract.
> 
> ...


You mean like Shaq, Snoop Dogg, Mike Tyson, multiple former UFC champions, the reigning NBA MVP, the head coach of the Jacksonville Jaguars, Lil Uzi Vert, or Rosario Dawson? That type of celebrity? Nope, your right they have never gotten those people.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> You mean like Shaq, Snoop Dogg, Mike Tyson, multiple former UFC champions, the reigning NBA MVP, the head coach of the Jacksonville Jaguars, Lil Uzi Vert, or Rosario Dawson? That type of celebrity? Nope, your right they have never gotten those people.


Shaq, Snoop and Tyson are old and way past their primes, the rest aren't big mainstream celebrities.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> I understand what DMD says and I know that LICC loves to heat the debate. It is a general thing and just read some of DCs comments for example, he knows how to tell you you are wrong and basically using exactly these words. Same with some other „hardcores“. Just look at the BD/Japanese guy commentes, basically one HAS to love this matchup because otherwise one has no knowledge of wrestling. That’s dictating imo.


me? Stir the pot?

never brother


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Since y'all like shots in the spirit of competition:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449038798910750722Sasha knows she's about to bury Punk tonight. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Since y'all like shots in the spirit of competition:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449038798910750722Sasha knows she's about to bury Punk tonight. *


Lol - fact is, she’s not wrong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - fact is, she’s not wrong


*I just want to see if everyone keeps the same energy they had for Tony Khan and supports this.*


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I just want to see if everyone keeps the same energy they had for Tony Khan and supports this.*


Of course they will.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shaq, Snoop and Tyson are old and way past their primes, the rest aren't big mainstream celebrities.


Giannis is literally the 2nd biggest name in basketball in the world and only beat by LeBron James. He is easily a top 5 sports celebrity in the US. He even has global reach because of the NBA and him being from Greece.

Urban Meyer is the 3rd biggest coaching name in football and he is only beat by the two best guys to ever do it in Belicheck and Saban. While also coaching That is why his recent off field stuff got such big press.

Old or not, Snoop, Shaq and Tyson have name value. Shit, Tyson sold 1.6 million PPVs buys for shitty exhibition fight with Roy Jones Jr last Nov. Shaq is still the main attraction for people to watch NBA on TNT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Giannis is literally the 2nd biggest name in basketball in the world and only beat by LeBron James. He is easily a top 5 sports celebrity in the US. He even has global reach because of the NBA and him being from Greece.
> 
> Urban Meyer is the 3rd biggest coaching name in football and he is only beat by the two best guys to ever do it in Belicheck and Saban. While also coaching That is why his recent off field stuff got such big press.
> 
> Old or not, Snoop, Shaq and Tyson have name value. Shit, Tyson sold 1.6 million PPVs buys for shitty exhibition fight with Roy Jones Jr last Nov. Shaq is still the main attraction for people to watch NBA on TNT.


Never heard of Giannis or the coach. They need to book Miley Cyrus or something.

She's appealing, attractive and brings the mainstream.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Never heard of Giannis or the coach. They need to book Miley Cyrus or something.
> 
> She's appealing, attractive and brings the mainstream.


I could see Cody coming out in all his patriotic gear with Miley Cyrus signing "Party in the USA." Perfectly fits his ego and gets a celebrity appearance. Lol


----------

